# Empathy... As it relates to MBTI types



## Artsyemma (Jun 19, 2013)

I have been exploring this concept for some time now expecially since I have learned more about MBTI types. When learning about the types I have been intrigued by the middle two letters N/S and F/T possibly because those are my most strongly expressed traits. Empathy is defined as the taking on of another's emotions to oneself. Empathy is different from sympathy which is defined as a reaction to someone else's emotions. In my exploration of this difference I have found that NFs tend to expience empathy while SFs tend to expierence more sypathy which makes sense to me. N- abstract world S- concrete world F- decisions based of feelings/emotions/morals NFs will pick up patterns in emotions on a psycological level while SFs will pick up on physical cues about emotions. (I focus on Fs because the emotions they feel influence their decisions so I think it applies more) 

Signs that your an empath
Sensitivity 
uncanny ability to "say the right thing" (though you may not believe it about yourself)
extreme conflict avoidance
large swings in your emotions that have nothing to do with your current predicament
(only Es) though opposite if your general behavior you feel the need to get away and be by yourself (I find it important to sort my emotions from others something I must do alone)
"feelings" about things that are happening that you haven't actually heard about yet (it's kinda creepy actually)
selflessness (almost to the point of extreme)

Like I said this is all based of my remedial knowledge of Myers Briggs types and my observations of people (which I'd say I'm pretty good at love people watching!). 
So if you have any comments on this please feel free!


----------



## Artsyemma (Jun 19, 2013)

“Compassion hurts. When you feel connected to everything, you also feel responsible for everything. And you cannot turn away. Your destiny is bound with the destinies of others. You must either learn to carry the Universe or be crushed by it. You must grow strong enough to love the world, yet empty enough to sit down at the same table with its worst horrors.” 
― Andrew Boyd, Daily Afflictions: The Agony of Being Connected to Everything in the Universe
Good empathy quote...also a bit sad
still trying to figure this balance out for myself


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd just like to point out that the _feelings_ you get about as-yet unknown events are _not_ mystical, in my opinion. I think not knowing where those feelings come from shows that you are out of touch with some thinking, analytical part of your mind. The _feelings_ come from putting some breadcrumb trail of subtle indicators, or whatever you utilise, to make a prediction.

I don't believe empaths are mystical, though some people seem to think so (or so I gather- it's never openly stated, but it's treated with such reverence as a topic that makes it seem this way, at least). I also identify as an empath, I'm not just some guy with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## jonescrusher (Jun 11, 2013)

Artsyemma said:


> “Compassion hurts. When you feel connected to everything, you also feel responsible for everything. And you cannot turn away. Your destiny is bound with the destinies of others. You must either learn to carry the Universe or be crushed by it. You must grow strong enough to love the world, yet empty enough to sit down at the same table with its worst horrors.”
> ― Andrew Boyd, Daily Afflictions: The Agony of Being Connected to Everything in the Universe
> Good empathy quote...also a bit sad
> still trying to figure this balance out for myself


Sweet Jesus. This speaks volumes, and deep. I relate completely. Feel like reading scripture.


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

I've always had fairly high empathy, but how would I identify if I were an empath like that? I think most likely I'm just an individual with slightly higher than average empathy, but I'd like to hear an opinion from someone who actually identifies as an empath.

First off, empathy has always fascinated me, even before I knew what it was. I've always felt what sort of felt like a mystical connection with certain people, which I've always sought to find the logical reasons behind. If someone tells me something they're going through, I usually feel upset about it too, and an almost painful desire to help them. I've also always found that animals tend to like me as well, even when quite young. Currently I'm studying psychology, and I chose to do a research paper on the topic of physiological empathy, so I'm starting to realize that some of it is related to that. I'm also an ENTP, so I tend to be able to adapt to situations and people well. I also have fairly high Fe for an ENTP.

As for the signs you gave, I can identify with quite a few, but not all.



Artsyemma said:


> Signs that your an empath
> Sensitivity


I wouldn't describe myself as a sensitive person at all, but I certainly react sensitively to certain things in some situations, such as criticism, comparisons, other people's emotions, expectations etc., and I'm very good at picking up people's intentions.


> uncanny ability to "say the right thing" (though you may not believe it about yourself)
> extreme conflict avoidance


I have friends come to me for advice fairly frequently, and often if I'm at a point where I feel like I'm at a loss to what say, I'll just say whatever comes to mind and people usually say it helps a lot, but I wasn't expecting it to help much. I'm also able to laugh at jokes and appear to know what's going on in social sitations even when I don't, because I can usually get what reaction I'm supposed to have even if I don't understand what I'm reacting to.


> large swings in your emotions that have nothing to do with your current predicament
> (only Es) though opposite if your general behavior you feel the need to get away and be by yourself (I find it important to sort my emotions from others something I must do alone)


I do have swings in emotions that make me feel like I want to get away, but I never thought this was related to empathy and I might just be a moody person. Also, I am an E and generally want to be around people all the time.



> "feelings" about things that are happening that you haven't actually heard about yet (it's kinda creepy actually)


I'm not sure about this...if I do, then I'm not really able to identify what the feelings are about, or else I'm used to thinking too logically to make the connection.



> selflessness (almost to the point of extreme)


I wouldn't describe myself as a selfless person in general, but if someone needs me or I feel like there's something I can do to help someone then I'll usually put aside any of my own stuff and focus on that, because it usually seems more urgent than what I have. I guess that's kind of just a case of taking someone else's problems for my own...
(An example would be when a friend called me upset I stayed up talking with her till 3am, even though I had an unfinished college paper due the next morning).

Anyway, I'd be interested to hear any thought anyone has!


----------

